# chronic ear infections



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

has anyone used zymox for ear infections? have you had any luck with it? and what do you use?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Zymox was OKAY... but it didn't really kick the problem. I have a few bottles of it at the house. If your dog reaallly has chronic issues and it returns after zymox I would talk to your vet about Baytril after a good rinse. It is by far the best I have found while dealing with chronic infections with neelas allergies.

I spoke with Neelas dermatologist about Zymox, and his reviews weren't that great. What he said was that the original trial of Zymox worked wonders, but they diluted the product so it isn't as effective as it once was.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah my vet doesnt use zymox. I have tons of batril here. peanutsma is trying to fix up an oldtimer who has real bad ears. can hardly get anything in them they're so swollen. poor girl


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

those dang yeast infections?
nismo gets them quite a bit too.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

She may need to go in for a steriod shot to get the initial swelling down and work from there. Baytril is by far the way to go IMO, with my experience battling them. Do ya'll have any idea what the cause of the infection is? If her ears are swollen shut, do ya'll have the old timer on any antibiotics?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

apparently she can not go on antibiotics but I think batril would be ok. she'll chime in soon


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Dave 

The best thing for ear infections is the following: 

1/3 Apple cider Vinegar 
1/3 Rubbing Alcohol
1/3 Hydrogen Peroxide 

Rubbing Alcohol = Sterilized Drying Agent. So any fluid that is left in the ear this will dry it up
Hydrogen Peroxide = Antiseptic & Oxidizer. So this will help to start clearing up the infection
Apple Cider Vinegar = Alkaline Agent. So this will help to bring the balance back to the ear canal

Must remember that our bodies as well as dog have a balance of Alkaline & Acidic, so the body can get to acidic but not over alkaline. 
Hence the ear with the infection due to, too much moister built up in the ear canal. So once the ear is re-alkaline there is no way the infection or yeast to be able to live so it dies off. 

The Directions are 

3X daily for 3 days
2X daily for 3 days
1X daily for 3 days 
Once a week for maintenance 

For a bottle to use, I always suggest you make it in a shampoo bottle, easy to pour and make the solution, you do not have to refrigerate 

Hope this helps


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Dog Health | Nzymes.com
5 Months ... no allergic reactions, no ear infections, no diarrhea ...
Haven't used any antibiotics, steroids, any medications shampoos or ear drops ...
Expensive but I'm happy ...... just putting it out there in case ....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks you guys, awesome info all around


----------

